# First Grow Unknown Strain.



## BeachWeed420 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Started my grow a couple of days ago. Only growing 3 plants this time around. I got the seeds from a good friend of mine. Hoping its a good strain with lots of Tricrome covered buds. Started under CFL's but putting under the New T5 tonight !!! Im comtiplating on putting them outside once I find out the sex but still unsure. Depends on how big they get. Just waterd em a little bit ago and took a few pictures.  Once I get going im sure ill need  lots of help so thx in advance everyone.*


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

hells yeah man, three is great. hope you get couple girls. 

  they look pretty healthy!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup they do look pretty nice. The middle one just has a freaky leaf. I was thinking about toping maby just one of em also if I get 2 fems and 1 male I will pollinate if the bud looks decent. Cant weight till they take off


----------



## BigKushCola (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks good so far. Hope it goes good for ya.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

good job all be watchin..


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks good so far. I will be watching and remember if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 2, 2008)

Gave the babies a little drink today and put them under the new T5! They love there new home:hubba:  Heres a few pics of em. I seem to have 1 problem tho, they are about 12 days old and if you look in pic 3 that one just dosent want to grow at all. Its just starting to get its second set of leafs. Is this normal or is there something wrong.  Thanks everyone


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks great so far. Keep on doing what you are doing and thoes little plants sure will make you happy at harvest day!!!


----------



## kylet4411 (Mar 2, 2008)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Looks great so far. Keep on doing what you are doing and thoes little plants sure will make you happy at harvest day!!!


Yea what S21 said. They sure do look happy right now. Keep em that way!


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

shes just a little slow 

they are looking healthy though.​


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow the soon to be girlys sure did sprout up last night ! I was thinking about toping them but not to sure as I dont no the strain. Im probaly just gonna let them do there thing and see what happens, maby I wil be lucky and the will be nice and bushy just like I like them. I will take some pics tommrow after watering.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 6, 2008)

Heres the pics they are just a day late. They are looking so good now. The little one is still same size but I can see what looks like to be new growth starting. Im gonna give it another week or so and if it dosent do anything im gonna feed her to the sewer rats .


----------



## kylet4411 (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking real good man. That one sure is a slow grower lol


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 8, 2008)

YAY!!! My little runt is getting new leafs! I have one confirmed female she has about 4 nice little pistols on her . The other 2 not sure yet, will take a little longer for the runt to show sign. Other one should show in a day or 2 I hope! I will post some pics tommrow.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok so I think my seeds are auto flower cuz its been about 3 weeks and they are showing signs and I have not changed the light cycle  The first 2 pics are of a confirmed female the other 2 is of one I toped and unsure of the sex. The last one is both of my beautiful babies. I noticed the on my female some of the leafs are starting to turn purple??? Is that normal for the auto flower at this young. I no its no because its too cold cuz the grow room is nice and cozy warm. Im not complaing tho. Well heres the pics. Im going to water them later and give them some nitro. Im using fox farm nutes. I got a bottle of Purple Max im gonna try also got some Bud Blood that was almost 200 dollars for a very small container and some big bud im gonna try. Rest of the nuts is Fox Farm. They are in Foxfarm soil also. Im giveing them some of the Organic Big bloom right now but tonight im going big bloom and grow big. some of the leafs are turning yellow and im thinking its lack of nitrogen since they hav not got any yet. Well all take it easy!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

purdy lil fat indica..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice and squat. Good job on those!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in and showin the love:afroweed:. If the other one turns out to be a male I wont be sad at all! Ill just pollinate probaly the whole female so I get as many seeds as possible cuz im 99.99% sure its a Auto Flower. I have had it under 18/6 since day 1 and the one alreday has pistols so if thats not an Auto flower then why would my plant have pistols??? I can't weight to see her start packing on the buds  Take it easy everybody... :tokie:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

its alot of fun watchin um pack on the buds =)  makes you rly impatient tho as well lol

im mid harvest on my purple kush x unknown bagseed just cant wait to cure it!

def watching your grow all be around =)


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow man! Those have gotta be autoflowerers!! Sorry i missed this grow!!
In my first grow I started with 3 plants and 2 turned out to be female, i was so chuffed for a first try! Those babies are looking great! big fat indicas! Be very interesting to watch them grow!

Did you get rid of the runt or did it eventually start to grow? Are they still under the T5? They really do look fantastic! Are they just bagseed then or off a mate?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

ok sorry just read that the runt started to grow :S my bad. Keep it green man


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> ok sorry just read that the runt started to grow :S my bad. Keep it green man


 
My bad forgot to update. The runt is at the landfill... It turned yellow so I threw it out. O well still got 2 very nice babies. Yea they are still under the T-5 I think im just gonna keep them inside theres really not a lot of stealthy areas where im at. Take it easy brotha


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 11, 2008)

*Them Ladies are doing just fine.  Keep up the good work!! I enjoy looking @ the pictures, keep us posted!!!!!!:bump::bump: :bump: :bolt::bolt: :bolt::bolt: :bolt:  *


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 12, 2008)

:fid: Only got 1 female. The other nice looking one I topped is a male. O well no biggie. 1 plant is fine its gonna be bushy I should get a decent yeild off it if I put her outside. Im gonna have to order some seeds after this grow and do a decent grow next time .


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 12, 2008)

Transplanted my lonely little girly. I think shes gonna like her new home for thetime being till she bottoms out again.

Editing because I just noticed that in the second picture if you look close you can see some sort of fly???


----------



## Melissa (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry to hear about the male but CONGRATULATIONS on that beautiful looking female :tokie:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea man thats a lovelly little fem you got there, no worries about the male, once this little lady starts budding out you can always get another few seeds going in there too  Good luck!!!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea for sure. Once she is done I will probaly order some good *** seeds and have a decent little grow. Take it easy buddy.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 13, 2008)

Liquid Lighted my baby gurl today. Gonna see how she likes it. I decided to top her and shes already got the new growth. Shes gonna be a nice little girl when shes done.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW! That is really crazy. You have a one of a kind picture there.I have never seen someone capture a Mosquito hovering by the plant. The girl is looking lovely!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

The lady is looking good my friend. I wish you the best of luck with her and I hope everything turns out good for you. Keep us posted on her. Loving the pics. Good luck and take care.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heres a update on the lady. Shes about 25 days old and she is looking good. I put her outside as of yesterday. I also have my other male outside as well. Im going to pollinate a few branches so I will not have to buy seeds next grow. I tried some of the bud that im growing last night. My buddy just harvested his plants and gave me a sample. Its a really mellow high. A good smoke for going to see a movie. Once the male starts droping pollen I will collect it and weight till I start to see nugs on my girly. The male and female are seperated. No chance what so ever of the male pollinating unless I do it. Dont want my whole plant seedy. Well heres the pics.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 16, 2008)

lookin good, keep a good eye on that male it'll drop and open them pods quick when it gets around to it.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats a great looking couple u got there buddy!! Keep up the good work


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ya I am keeping a good eye on the male, don't want to pollinate the whole plant, just a few side buds. Get enough seeds for next grow. Thanks for stoping by everyone. Take it easy!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry everyone, I been slackin on the journal the last couple of days. Been doing a lot of running around and havent got around to updating. :holysheep: She has grown alot in the last 4 days Well I watered my little girly today. I am now using Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Open Sesame. Next watering I will be adding Tiger Bloom to the mix. She is doing excellent for right now. I am really surprised at how good she is growing as this is my first grow. She is starting to form nice little buds. I looked at the buds with a magnifying glass and I'm already starting to see some Tricromes on the little leaves. She is about 5  5 ½ weeks old. Im so impressed on how fast she is growing and I love the fact at how short and stout she is. I think putting my girl outside has really had an enormous effect on her. Im going to have to transplant soon because I'm pretty sure she is getting root bound again. Well thats all for today. Ill make sure I keep up on the grow journal. Take it ease everyone!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey there BeachWeed. Sorry bout the other male. That's too bad but the female you have there is looking mighty fine. She is going to make you very happy here in a few weeks. Going to be some good bud. Best you ever had since you grew it yourself. As for the transplant, I would go ahead and put in in her final home. You don't want to transplant any later into flowering than you have too. Will slow her down for a few days. Other than that, she is looking great. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 20, 2008)

In that one picture with the bug...if you look alittle lower it looks like more bugs on the stem....and if you look on the very bottom left big leaf it looks like mites?? I dunno im high im sorry but check it out....the picture you posted on the 13th. They she looks good though man keep it up and good luck!  :stoned:


----------



## Melissa (Mar 20, 2008)

wow these plants are looking real good what a handsome couple ,dont let them get to attached to one another :giggle:


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> In that one picture with the bug...if you look alittle lower it looks like more bugs on the stem....and if you look on the very bottom left big leaf it looks like mites?? I dunno im high im sorry but check it out....the picture you posted on the 13th. They she looks good though man keep it up and good luck!  :stoned:


 
Naw, no mites or other bugs in that picture. It's dirt, but it does look like more bugs. Thanks, I think I'm doing pretty good for a first timer. Just messed up I think by topping her.. Take it easy brotha!:48:


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 21, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> wow these plants are looking real good what a handsome couple ,dont let them get to attached to one another :giggle:


 
Yea most deff. Im probaly just going to ax the male. I can buy seeds at a later time. Dont really want to pollinate anymore.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 21, 2008)

lookin good B.​


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 21, 2008)

You didnt mess her up she looks great man...im sorry about that i was high lol but good to hear theres no bugs


----------

